# Information please re Baby Cheques and Free Private Medical Insurance



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya,

A friend of ours "an English lady" would like to know the following info.

Baby cheque - does it still exist and would she be entitled to it, as she is not a Spanish citizen, but has been living here for 4 years in Andalucia

2 years worth of Free Private Medical Insurance for newborns - same as above.


Thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya,
> 
> A friend of ours "an English lady" would like to know the following info.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave, had a look on an excellent mum in spain website Mums in Spain - BabyCentre
and found this :

".... I've just got my baby cheque i applied at the hacienda, if you work less than 20 hours a week (or don't work) you need modelo 141, if you work more than 20 hours you need modelo 140, you also need your libro de familia and your bank details, if you have an E.U passport you don't need to have been living in Spain for more than 2 years, you don't need a N.I.E either, just your E.U passport number, you should get the money after 15 days although it can take up to a month, if this is your 3rd child you can claim an extra 1000e, you need to do this at your INSS office..."

Not sure about the free private medical care - she will have to check with her provider. If she or her partner has SS cover, then the baby will be covered under that - just take the baby registration certificate, etc to the nearest SS office (her town hall will give her the address) and it will be added to her (or his) card.

Tally.x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Dave, had a look on an excellent mum in spain website Mums in Spain - BabyCentre
> and found this :
> 
> 
> ...


----------

